# Quy trình độn cằm cho nam gới



## luuanh95 (28/5/19)

*Quy trình độn cằm nam giới được thực hiện như sau:*

*Bước 1:* Các bác sĩ sẽ tiến hành thăm khám tình trạng cằm trực tiếp, tư vấn và giải đáp toàn bộ thắc mắc của khách hàng.







*Bước 2:* Đo vẽ dáng cằm phù hợp với tỷ lệ khuôn mặt giúp quá trình phẫu thuật độn cằm cho nam trở nên nhanh và chính xác hơn.

*Bước 3:* Kiểm tra sức khỏe tổng thể bằng cách làm các xét nghiệm liên quan và tiến hành thử phản ứng thuốc.

*Bước 4:* Tiến hành sát trùng và gây tê vùng cằm cần phẫu thuật để khách hàng không cảm thấy đau đớn cũng như bất cứ sự khó chịu nào trong suốt quá trình diễn ra phẫu thuật _độn cằm V line cho nam_.







*Bước 5:* Tiến hành phẫu thuật độn cằm nam. Các bác sĩ sử dụng dao phẫu thuật chuyên dụng rạch một vết nhỏ ở bên trong khoang miệng sau đó bọc tách, khéo léo đưa chất liệu độn vào và chỉnh sửa sao cho phù hợp.

*Bước 6:* Cắt chỉ và tái khám. Bệnh nhân cần tái khám theo lịch hẹn của bác sĩ để cắt chỉ và thăm khám tình trạng hồi phục sau phẫu thuật.

Quy trình độn cằm chỉ là một yếu tố quan trọng trong các yếu tố giúp đảm bảo cả về kết quả thẩm mỹ và độ an toàn cho khách hàng, còn lại phải phụ thuộc vào một địa chỉ độn cằm uy tín.

*Chúc các bạn luôn xinh đẹp !*


----------

